# Noel vs. TruetoCheese



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 7, 2015)

[size=+2]*Noel vs TruetoCheese*[/size]



Noel said:


> *Format:* 1v1 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...



*Noel's active squad*

 *Nonoka* the female Zigzagoon <Pickup>
 *Yuzuki* the female Taillow <Guts>
 *Koharu* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Shione* the female Tentacool <Liquid Ooze>


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Madeline* the female Skorupi <Battle Armor>
 *Prickles* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *No Brainer* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine>
 *Bilberry* the female Poliwag <Water Absorb>
 *Coulomb* the male Pichu <Static>
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator>
 *Cuttler* the male Inkay <Contrary>


*Order of Operations*

(1) *Noel* sends out.

(2) *TruetoCheese* sends out and issues commands.

(3) *Noel* issues commands.

(4) I wear scuba gear to prepare for our epic underwater adventure.


----------



## Noel (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd like to send out Koharu, please.


----------

